# Diesel Trucks in Mexico



## exqqqme

Does anyone know if there is a problem with importing a *diesel* truck into Mexico (1999 Dodge Ram 2500)? 

(I want to license it in Mexico)

I know that because of the 10 year old rule I will have to wait till next year to bring it down there. But I heard someone say that you cannot bring a diesel truck to Mexico (except 18 wheelers or busses). 

My wife has dual citizenship and the truck will be in her name to facilitate an easier import. We don't live in Mexico yet. We own a house and spend a lot of time there, but won't retire there for another 6 years or so.

Any fresh info on this subject would be appreciated...
Thanks,
Scott-


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hello Scott,

Here is the official information including the new regulations (in spanish) issued on March 12, 2008:

Servicios - Nuevos lineamientos para importacion definitiva de vehiculos - SAT México

The website states that if your vehicle is elegible for permanent importation, you will need to do the paperwork through a customs agent, perhaps you could try contacting one who could guide and tell you if your truck falls into the elegible ones, how much would it cost, taxes to pay, related paperwork, etc.... try looking for "agentes aduanales".

Hope it helps,

Izzy


----------



## exqqqme

*Thanks!*

Thanks Izzy!


----------



## Rodrigo84

I know in the past people have imported diesel trucks of the type you mentioned.


----------



## RVGRINGO

it will be less expensive for you to keep it registered somewhere in the USA and get an 'Importada Temporal' sticker when you enter Mexico with the vehicle and have customs remove it whenever you leave the country with the truck. If you have an FM3, you may leave Mexico without the truck if you wish to fly home for a visit, etc. However you may not sell the truck in Mexico.


----------

